# Cost efficient appetizers- PLEASE HELP??



## seek2bwise

Hi Y'all,

I've only posted here one other time and loved the responses I received.

I am preparing a meal for 30 adults in two weeks.  I need to find some cost efficient but "WOW" appetizers that I can prepare ahead of time since I won't have much oven space on the day of the party.  I'm trying to stay away from appetizers that contain fish since not everyone likes fish or shellfish.  ALLLLLL ideas would be welcome.

Also, I know this isn't the correct Topic to post this question under but does anyone have any wonderful, festive looking roasted vegetable recipes they can share?  The meat is going to be brisket and the potato is either going to be Garlic & Chive Mashed Potatoes, Celery Root & Mashed with Horseradish or Roasted New Potatoes with Garlic and Thyme.  Haven't decided which one yet.  I thought a nice vegetable dish would be roasted vegetables but don't really have a recipe.  If any of you think a different side dish would be better I'm all eyes to read it.  

This is my first time being asked to feed a group of adults this size and I would really like to "WOW" them.

Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks In Advance,
seek2bwise


----------



## Raine

Cheeseball & crackers are usually a good favorite.


----------



## Raine

Dipped Fruit


Yield: 2 dozen
2 cups (11.5- to 12-ounce package) NESTLÉ® TOLL HOUSE® Semi-Sweet Chocolate, Milk Chocolate or Premier White Morsels 
2 tbsp vegetable shortening 
 24 bite-size pieces fresh fruit (strawberries, orange, kiwi, banana or melon), rinsed and dried patted dry 
Procedures
1 LINE baking sheet with waxed paper. 
2 MICROWAVE morsels and shortening in medium, microwave-safe bowl on MEDIUM-HIGH (70%) power for 1 minute; stir. 
3 Microwave at additional 10- to 20-second intervals, stirring until smooth. 
4 DIP fruit into melted morsels; shake off excess. 
5 Place on prepared baking sheet; refrigerate until set. 
6 NOTE: Pretzels, nuts, dried fruit, pound cake or cookies can also be used


----------



## Raine

everybody likes chicken wings too.


----------



## Raine

Ajvar (roasted peppers and eggplant)

Yield: 6 servings
12  Fresh red New Mexican chiles 
4  Meduim eggplants 
3/4 cup Olive oil or corn oil 
1  Large onion, minced 
3  Large garlic cloves, chopped 
2 tbsp Lemon juice 
2 tbsp Red wine 
 Salt/pepper to taste 
 Parsley for garnish 
Procedures
1 Roast the peppers and eggplant over charcoal or gas flame, or bake in a preheated oven at 475 °F until the skins are blistered and black. 
2 Place the roasted vegetables in a paper bag and let them steam in their own heat for 10 minutes. 
3 Peel off and discard the burnt skins along with the stems and seeds. 
4 Mash the pepper and eggplant pulp together to form a homogeneous mass, either smooth or slightly chunky, as desired. 
5 Heat 3 tablespoons oil in a large skillet and saute the onion until very soft. 
6 Add the garlic and cook 2 minutes lomger. 
7 Remove from heat and stir in the pepper-eggplant pulp, mixing well. 
8 Slowly drizzle remaining oil into the mixture, stirring constantly to incorporate all the oil. 
9 Add lemon juice and vinegar, salt and pepper to taste. 
10 Transfer to a serving bowl and garnish with parsley. 
11 Serve as an appetizer spread on thick slices of country-style white bread, or flat pita bread, or use as a side dish to accompany grilled or roasted meats


----------



## Raine

Alligator eggs

Yield: 1 servings
36 large Jalapeno chilies, roasted 
 -and peeled 
1/2 lbs Cooked, peeled and deveined 
 -shrimp, minced 
2 tbsp Mayonnaise 
2 tbsp Prepared chilli sauce 
2 tbsp Minced capers 
2 tbsp Minced green onions 
2 tbsp Minced fresh parsley 
1/2 tbsp Dijon mustard 
1/2 tbsp Horseradish 
1/4 tbsp Paprika 
 -salt & fresh ground pepper 
 -peanut oil 
1 3/4 cup All purpose flour 
3/4 cup Beer, room temp 
2  Eggs, room temp 
3 tbsp Minced green onions 
2 tbsp Vegetable oil 
1 1/2 tbsp Catsup 
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce 
1 1/2 tbsp Fresh lemon juice 
1 1/2 tbsp Baking powder 
1 1/2 tbsp Salt 
1 tbsp Cayenne pepper 
Procedures
1 Using small, sharp knife; cut 1 ½ inch slit at stem end on side of each chili. 
2 Scrape out seeds; do not tear stems. 
3 Rinse out chilies. 
4 Drain on towels. 
5 Mix next 9 ingredients. 
6 Season filling with salt and pepper. 
7 Spoon about 1 t into each chili (do not overstuff; chili should close). 
8 Arrange chilies on baking sheet. 
9 Refrigerate. 
10 Heat ¾ inch peanut oil in heavy large skillet to 350 degrees. 
11 Blend in remaining ingredients in large bowl. 
12 Dredge each chili in mixture, coating completely. 
13 Add chilies to skillet (in batches; do not crowd) and fry until golden brown, turning once, about five minutes. 
14 Drain on paper towels and serve


----------



## Raine

Armadillo eggs


6  Jalepeno peppers 
1/2 lbs Monterey jack cheese, grated 
1/2 lbs Hot pork sausage 
5 oz Bisquick 
1 pack Pork ``shake 'n bake'' 
1  Egg 
Procedures
1 Recipe by: wayne preston allen split peppers. 
2 Remove seeds. 
3 Stuff inside of pepper with monterey jack cheese. 
4 Combine cheese, sausage, and bisquick. 
5 Wrap dough around pepper. 
6 Roll in beaten egg. 
7 Roll in shake"n bake. 
8 Bake at 300 to 325 °F for 20 to 25 minutes


----------



## Raine

Beef Fiesta Shells

Yield: 6 servings
1 lb ground round beef  
1 small white onion, chopped  
1 small can chopped green chilies 
1 cup grated, reduced fat, cheddar cheese  
12 oz jar of picante sauce (mild or medium)  
1 small can tomato sauce  
1 small can french fried onion rings, divided  
18 large pasta shells (stuffable kind)  
Procedures
1 A Mexican meal on the healthy side.  
2 Cook pasta shells according to directions.  
3 Preheat oven to 350°F.  
4 In a bowl, combine tomato sauce, picante sauce and one cup of water.  
5 Set aside.  
6 Brown meat with onions, salt and pepper.  
7 Add green chilies, 1/2-cup of cheese, half a can of onion rings and ½ cup of prepared sauce.  
8 Stuff shells with meat mixture. 
9 Pour remaining sauce over shells. 
10 Bake uncovered for 30 minutes.  
11 Sprinkle remaining onion rings and cheese over the top.  
12 Bake for 5 minutes, or until cheese is bubbly.  
13 Nutrition information per serving:  
14 Calories 334 Total Fat 11.5 g Saturated Fat 3.5 g  
15 Cholesterol 48 mg Iron 3.4 mg Sodium 613 mg. 
16 This recipe can be converted to a casserole by omitting the large pasta shells and replacing with a 12-ounce bag of medium-small pasta shells.  
17 Instead of stuffing shells, mix meat mixture with cooked small shells.  
18 Follow the rest of the original recipe. 
19 Prep: 20 minutes , Cook: 35 minutes


----------



## Raine

Beer - cheese bits

2 cup Bisquick baking mix 
1/2 cup Shredded cheddar cheese 
2 tbsp Melted butter/ margarine 
1/2 cup Beer 
 Sesame/poppy seeds 
Procedures
1 Heat oven to 450 degrees. 
2 Mix baking mix, cheese and beer until soft dough forms; beat vigorously; 20 strokes. 
3 Gently smooth dough into ball on floured cloth board. 
4 Knead 5 times. 
5 Roll dough into rectangle, 16 x 10 inches. 
6 Cut into 2-inch squares, cut squares diagonally into halves. 
7 Spread with melted margarine/butter; sprinkle with sesame seeds. 
8 Separate and place on ungreased cookie sheets. 
9 Bake until brown, about 8 minutes


----------



## Raine

One of my favorites

Ritz crackers with cream cheese and pepper jelly or mint jelly.


----------



## Raine

Cheddar cheese straws

6 tbsp Butter 
1 cup Flour 
1 cup Grated cheddar cheese 
1  Egg yolk 
2 tbsp Water 
Procedures
1 Using a pastry blender, food processor or two knives, cut butter into flour until very finely crumbled. 
2 Stir in cheese. 
3 In a small bowl, mix egg yolk and water. 
4 Stir into flour mixture. 
5 Knead dough until smooth. 
6 Wrap dough in plastic wrap. 
7 Chill at least one hour before rolling out. 
8 (at this point dough can be frozen for later use). 
9 Heat oven to 375 deg f. 
10 Roll chilled dough out to ¼ inch thickness. 
11 Cut into ¼" x 4" strips. 
12 Place strips on ungreased baking sheet. 
13 Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until lightly browned. 
14 Transfer to serving platter and serve while hot. 
15 Makes about 6 dozen straws


----------



## Raine

Cheese-filled phyllo pastry (cigarro burek)

Yield: 40 servings
6 oz Feta cheese, crumbled 
4 oz Creamed cheese 
1  Egg, beaten 
2 tbsp Chopped fresh parsley 
1 tbsp Chopped fresh dill, or 1 tsp 
 -dried 
8  Sheets packaged phyllo dough 
1/2 cup Butter 
Procedures
1 Throughout the middle east, bureks are made by folding buttered, cheese-filled phyllo dough into little triangular shapes. 
2 Cigarro bureks taste the same but, as the name implies, are rolled into cylindrical shapes resembling small cigars. 
3 Bureks, frozen unbaked, can go directly from the freezer into a preheated 375°F oven to make an instant hors d"oeuvre. 
4 Makes 40 defrost the phyllo dough and return the remainder to the freezer. 
5 Butter a cookie sheet. 
6 Melt the butter and remove from the heat. 
7 Preheat the oven to 375°F. 
8 Mix the feta and cream cheese with the egg and herbs and set aside. 
9 Layout one sheet of phyllo dough on a counter. 
10 (keep the remaining dough covered with a slightly damp towel to prevent its drying out). 
11 Brush the sheet of dough with some melted butter. 
12 Cut it the short way into 5 strips, about 3x10 inches each. 
13 Place 1 ½ teaspoons of the filling at one end of each strip. 
14 Roll the strips into cylinders about ½ inch in diameter. 
15 Continue until all of the dough has been cut, filled, and rolled. 
16 Arrange 2 to 3 cylinder per person on the cookie sheet and brush them with more butter. 
17 (freeze the rest of the cylinders, unbaked, for use at another time). 
18 Bake for about 10 minutes, or until the cylinders are well browned and very flaky


----------



## Raine

Chicken Lollipops


60 chicken wings - (abt 5 lbs)
1 cup honey
1/2 cup whole-grain mustard
3/4 cup bread crumbs -- seasoned

With a paring knife, cut around the thin tip of each chicken wing to loosen the meat around the joint. While holding the base, push the meat down gently to expose the bone and form a "chicken lollipop." Remove any flesh left on the thin end with a clean towel.

Combine the honey and mustard in a mixing bowl. Thin the mixture out with a bit of water. Dip the chicken meat in honey-mustard, allowing the excess to drip off, then coat with bread crumbs.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Place "chicken lollipops" on a baking pan standing up. Roast for 20 to 25 minutes. Serve immediately.

This recipe yields 5 dozen chicken lollipops.


----------



## kansasgirl

These are some good ideas.  I also like to serve a 'new potato' bar. Boil v. small new potatoes and using a melon baller hollow out the middle.  Serve them with all the sides (sour cream, butter, chives, blue cheese, bacon crumbles, salsa, sundried tomatoes, olives, sauteed mushrooms and onion) and allow guests to build their own!

Raspberry Cream Cheese Jalapenos
Jalapeno peppers, seeded and split lengthwise
8 oz cream cheese, softened
1/2 c raspberry preserves
2 eggs, beaten
3/4 ts salt, divided
1 ts vegetable oil
1 c self-rising flour
1 c cornflakes, crushed
oil for frying
powdered sugar for garnish

1.Bring a medium saucepan of water to boil. Place jalapeno peppers in the water 10 to 15 minutes, until just tender. Drain and cool.
2.Blot interiors of the jalapeno peppers dry with a paper towel. 
3.Combine cream cheese and raspberry preserves together; mix until smooth. Fill each jalapeno pepper with some of the cream cheese mixture, but do not overstuff.
4.In a small bowl, whisk together eggs, 1/4 ts salt and vegetable oil. In another small bowl, mix remaining salt, and flour. Place crushed cornflakes in a third small bowl. 
5.One at a time, dip the stuffed peppers into the egg mixture, the flour mixture, the egg mixture again, and finally the cornflakes crumbs. Place coated peppers in a medium dish. Freeze for 1-2 hours.
6.Heat oil in a large, deep skillet over medium high heat (can also use a deep fryer). Fry the frozen peppers 3-4 minutes each, until golden brown. Drain on paper towels and sprinkle with powered sugar. Serve warm.

Fruit Quesadillas with Salsa
1 pt Fresh strawberries, hulled, diced 
1 Ripe pear, cored, diced 
1 c Pineapple, chopped
1 tb Fresh cilantro, chopped 
1 tb Honey 
1 c Mozzarella cheese, shredded 
Cinnamon and sugar mixture (3 parts sugar, 1 part cinnamon)
Flour tortillas 
Butter, melted 
Sour cream 

Salsa:
1.Combine strawberries, pear, cilantro and honey in medium bowl; set aside. 
Quesadillas:
1.Sprinkle 3 tb cheese on one half of each tortilla and then sprinkle with cinnamon sugar. Fold tortilla over to create a half-moon.
2.Brush top of each folded tortilla with some of the melted butter. Grill or pan sear tortillas, buttered-side-down, in dry preheated skillet until light golden brown and crisp, about 2 minutes. 
3.Brush tops with remaining melted butter; turn and brown other sides. Remove to serving plate or platter. Cut each tortilla in half. Serve with remaining salsa and sour cream.

Tahitian Cheese Logs
1 jar macadamia nuts, finely chopped
16 ounces cream cheese, softened
1/2 lb sharp Cheddar cheese, finely grated
3 ts grated orange rind
6 tb Grand Marnier liqueur

1.Place chopped nuts (reserve 1/4 c for final presentation) in a medium-size bowl and add the cheeses. Blend. Add the orange rind and Grand Marnier. Blend well. 
2.Divide mixture in half and spoon each into a piece of plastic wrap. Fold wrap around mixture and form into logs. Refrigerate until firm or freeze for later use.
3.When ready to serve, remove plastic and roll logs in remaining nuts.

Mushroom Pate
1 lb Fresh mushrooms 
1/4 c Butter 
1/3 c Minced onion 
1/3 c Finely chopped celery 
2  Eggs 
3 oz Cream cheese, softened 
3/4 c Fine dry bread crumbs 
1 ts Salt 
1/2 ts Basil leaves, crushed 
1/4 ts Rosemary leaves, crushed 
1/4 ts Oregano leaves 
Ground black pepper 

Preheat oven to 400F
1.Rinse, pat dry and finely chop mushrooms, set aside. 
2.In a large saucepan melt butter. Add onion and celery; saute until tender, about 5 minutes, set aside. 
3.In a large mixing bowl beat eggs and cream cheese until smooth. Add bread crumbs, salt, basil, rosemary, oregano, black pepper and reserved onion and celery mixture and mushrooms. Stir until mixture is well blended and smooth.
4.Butter a medium loaf pan. Cover the long side and bottom of pan with a strip of waxed paper leaving a 1-1/2 inch overhang. Spoon mushroom mixture evenly into pan. Cover top of pan with foil. 
5.Bake until firm, about 60-75 minutes. Cool in pan until lukewarm. Remove from pan using waxed paper overhang. Serve at room temperature with crackers.


----------



## wasabi woman

seek2bwise said:
			
		

> I am preparing a meal for 30 adults in two weeks.  I need to find some cost efficient but "WOW" appetizers that I can prepare ahead of time since I won't have much oven space on the day of the party.  I'm trying to stay away from appetizers that contain fish since not everyone likes fish or shellfish.  ALLLLLL ideas would be welcome.



cheap, good, can make ahead up to the point of deep frying (3 or 4 days ahead) - can fry in the morning and leave at room temp - big wow factor!

Arancini di Riso 

Recipe courtesy Giada De Laurentiis 

Difficulty: Easy 
Prep Time: 10 minutes 
Cook Time: 20 minutes 
Yield: about 20 servings 

Vegetable oil, for deep-frying 
2 large eggs, beaten to blend 
2 cups Risotto with Mushrooms and Peas, recipe follows, cooled 
          (or your favorite risotto - I do this when I have leftovers)
1/2 cup grated Parmesan 
1 1/2 cups dried Italian-style bread crumbs 
2 ounces mozzarella, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
Salt 

Pour enough oil in a heavy large saucepan to reach the depth of 3 inches. Heat the oil over medium heat to 350 degrees. 
Stir the eggs, risotto, Parmesan, and 1/2 cup of the bread crumbs in a large bowl to combine. Place the remaining breadcrumbs in a medium bowl. Using about 2 tablespoons of the risotto mixture for each, form the risotto mixture into 1 3/4-inch-diameter balls. Insert 1 cube of mozzarella into the center of each ball. Roll the balls in the bread crumbs to coat. 

Working in batches, add the rice balls to the hot ail and cook until brown and heated through, turning them as necessary, about 4 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the rice balls to paper towels to drain. Season with salt. Let rest 2 minutes. Serve hot.


Mushroom Risotto with Peas: 
8 cups canned low-salt chicken broth 
1/2-ounce dried porcini mushrooms 
1/4 cup unsalted butter 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 cups finely chopped onions 
10 ounces white mushrooms, finely chopped 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1 1/2 cups Arborio rice or short-grain white rice 
2/3 cup dry white wine 
3/4 cup frozen peas, thawed 
2/3 cup grated Parmesan 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, optional

Bring the broth to a simmer in a heavy medium saucepan. Add the porcini mushrooms. Set aside until the mushrooms are tender, about 5 minutes. Keep the broth warm over very low heat. 
Melt the butter in a heavy large saucepan over medium heat. Add olive oil. Add the onions and saute until tender, about 8 minutes. Add the white mushrooms and garlic. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the porcini mushrooms to a cutting board. Finely chop the mushrooms and add to the saucepan. Saute until the mushrooms are tender and the juices evaporate, about 5 minutes. Stir in the rice and let it toast for a few minutes. Add the wine; cook until the liquid is absorbed, stirring often, about 2 minutes. Add 1 cup of hot broth; simmer over medium-low heat until the liquid is absorbed, stirring often, about 3 minutes. Continue to cook until the rice is just tender and the mixture is creamy, adding more broth by cupfuls and stirring often, about 28 minutes (the rice will absorb 6 to 8 cups of broth). Stir in the peas. Mix in the Parmesan. Season with salt and pepper, to taste. 

Yield: 6 servings 
Prep Time: 10 minutes 
Cook Time: 1 hour 

Good Luck!


----------



## Raine

Enchilada Meatballs







2 cups crumbled corn bread
1 can (10 ounces) enchilada sauce, divided
1/2 teaspoon salt
1-1/2 pounds ground beef
1 can (8 ounces) tomato sauce
1/2 cup shredded Mexican cheese blend


In a large bowl, combine the corn bread, 1/2 cup enchilada sauce and salt. Crumble beef over mixture; mix well. Shape into 1-in. balls. Place in a greased 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 18-22 minutes or until meat is no longer pink.

Meanwhile, in a small saucepan, heat tomato sauce and remaining enchilada sauce. Drain meatballs; place in a serving dish. Top with sauce and sprinkle with cheese. Serve with toothpicks. Yield: about 4-1/2 dozen.


----------



## Raine

Ranch Ham Roll-Ups

2 packages (8 ounces each) cream cheese, softened
1 envelope ranch salad dressing mix
3 green onions, chopped
11 flour tortillas (8 inches)
22 thin slices deli ham



In a small mixing bowl, beat the cream cheese and salad dressing mix until smooth. Add onions; mix well. Spread about 3 tablespoons over each tortilla; top each with two ham slices. Roll up tightly and wrap in plastic wrap. Refrigerate until firm. Unwrap and cut into 3/4-in. slices. Yield: about 7-1/2 dozen.


----------



## debthecook

Get a nice big round plate and put out the following on the plate in a nice fashion:

Slices of fresh mozzerella
Slice of soppresatta 
roasted red peppers
anchovies
pepperocini 
genoa salami
sundried tomatoes
green and black olives
gherkins

And some slice italian bread or small semolina rolls.


----------



## JRsTXDeb

I make a tortilla roll similar to Rainee's - with a little more spice - chopped fresh or canned jalapeno's OR a small canned of chopped green chili's.  I usually chop the ham and stir it in to spread it all.  These are great to make ahead - I think they are better after a few hours in the fridge. This is a treat that is easy to change around and always seems to come out great...have added chopped black olives, chopped roasted red pepper, shredded cheddar cheese....hhhhhhmmmm very good stuff.  I have been known to make lunch out of it!!!
 I usually add a hollowed out green pepper filled with salsa to the platter.


----------



## JRsTXDeb

Here's another favorite...forget the dippers, just give me a spoon!
*Mississippi Sin* Favorite Recipes from Union Baptist Church Cooks
Tylertown, Mississippi

2 cups shredded cheddar cheese, (8 oz) 
1 package cream cheese, softened, (8 oz) 
1 1/2 cups sour cream 
1/2 cup chopped cooked ham 
1/3 cup chopped green chiles 
1/3 cup chopped green onions 
1/8 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
1 (1-lb) round loaf French bread 
Combine first 7 ingredients in a medium bowl, stirring well. Set dip aside.
Cut a thin slice from top of bread loaf; set slice aside. Using a gentle sawing motion, cut vertically to, but not through, bottom of the loaf, 1/2 inch from the edge. Lift out center of loaf; cut into 1-inch cubes, and set aside. Fill hollowed bread loaf with dip; cover with reserved top slice of bread loaf. Wrap reserved loaf with aluminum foil. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Serve with reserved bread cubes, crackers, or potato chips. 
Makes about 4 cups of dip.


----------



## abjcooking

Here are some recipes that I find are usually gone by the end of the pary.

Gouda with grape jam and grapes as decoration is always simple and popular.  Serve with wheat thins and assorted crackers

*Cucumber spread*
2 cucumbers, unpeeled and grated
1 small onion, grated
1 8oz. cream cheese
2 T. salad dressing
1/2 t. seasones salt
1/4 t. lemon juice

Place cucumber and onion on paper towel and squeeze out moisture.  Beat cream cheese until smooth and stir in vegetables, salad dressing, and salt.  Add lemon juice.  Serve spread with fresh vegetables and diced bread cubes.  This one is very light

*Tex Mex Dip*
1st layer
2 cans Frito Lay bean dip (white label)
-once I couldn't find this so I used a jared black bean dip and it worked wonderfully

2nd layer
3 ripe avocados
2 T. lemon juice
1/2 t. salt
1/4 t. pepper

3rd layer
1 8oz. sour cream
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 package taco seasoning mix

Remaining layers
1 bunch green scallions, chopped
1 green pepper, chopped
1 can black olives, chopped
2 tomatoes, chopped
Longhorn Cheese, grated
Fritos or Doritos

Layer ingredients in order given.  Serve

*Custom Mixed Salad*
You can substitute whatever you like in this

1 green pepper, chopped
1 red onion, chopped (soak in ice water to sweeten flavor)
3 roma tomatoes, chopped
1 can artichokes, chopped
1 can hearts of palm, chopped
Selection of cheeses, chopped, I use 8oz sharp cheddar and 8oz mild white cheese
green olives

Add whatever else sounds good, pepperchinies, peas, celery, feta cheese.
Put in large bowl and toss with Italian Robusto salad dressing.


----------



## QSis

JrsTexdeb,

The Mississippi Sin recipe you posted is AWESOME!!  I've made it several times, and found that you really need TWO loaves of bread - one to fill and one to use as dippers.  Or you can use a variety of flavored fresh bagels, cut in "coins", as dippers.  This stuff is GREAT!

A quick, easy, but impressive idea is to set a large wedge of Brie on a glass pie plate.  Pat some sliced almonds around the cheese and pour 2 T of dry white wine in over it.  Nuke just until the cheese begins to melt (watch it closely).  Serve with sliced French bagette or, again, bagel slices.

Lee


----------



## SierraCook

*Bourbon Cocktail Sausages*

2 lb. cocktail sausages 
3/4 c. Bourbon (Jim Beam)
1 1/2 c. Catsup
1/2 c. brown sugar
1 small onion, chopped

Mix bourbon, catsup, brown sugar and onion.  Pour over hot dogs in an electric skillet, and simmer 45 minutes.  Serve with toothpicks.


*Layered Athenian Cheese Spread*

 2 (8 oz., each) pkgs. cream cheese, softened
2 (4 oz., each) crumbled feta cheese
1 garlic clove, pressed
1 (10 oz.) pkg. frozen chopped spinach, thawed and well-drained
1 (7 oz.) jar sweet roasted red or cherry peppers, drained and patted dry
1/3 cup almonds, chopped
Assorted crackers 

Combine cream cheese and feta cheese in medium bowl.  Stir in pressed garlic and drained spinach.  Chop peppers.  Line mold with plastic wrap.  Divide cheese mixture in half.  Press half of the cheese mixture into mold; top with peppers.   Spread remaining cheese over red peppers.  Cover and refrigerate several hours to allow flavors to blend.  To serve, invert onto serving plate.  Remove plastic wrap.  Press almonds onto top of molded cheese.  Serve with assorted crackers or breadsticks.  Makes 20 servings.


----------



## jkath

anyone have a cheese idea that isn't sweet or tex-mex without any beer or alcohol?
(need new year's game-night appetizers)


----------



## abjcooking

I'm not sure exactly what you looking for, but here is what I have.  Maybe some of these will give you ideas.

*Cheese Log*

1 lb. draft old english cheese
2 small cream cheese
2 cloves garlic
1 cup pecans
chili powder
ritz crackers

Have cheeses at room temperature.  Mix first 5 ingredients well.  Make log like rolls and roll in chili powder.  Serve with crackers.  Can be frozen.
Makes 3 rolls.

*Chili Cheese Dip*

2 cans chili no beans
1 lb. velveeta cheese
doritos or fritos

Mix chili and cheese.  Heat until melted.  Serve hot as dip.

*Cream Cheese and Pepper Jelly*

1 8ox. cream cheese
1 jar red or green pepper jelly
ritz crackers

Top cream cheese with pepper jelly and serve with crackers

*Cheese Straws*

1 1/2 sticks butter
1 lb. sharp cheddar cheese, grated
2 h3eaping cups flour, sifted
1 T. paprika
1 t. salt
1/2 t. red pepper
4 T. water

Allow butter and cheese to soften at room temp.  Mix in rest of ingredients with electric mixer.  Make strips with a cookie press on a cookie sheet.   Bake at 300 for 40-60 minutes.

*Triotrigona-From Creative Cookery*
3 eggs
8 oz. cottge cheese
1/2 lb. feta cheese
1/2 lb. butter, melted and strained
filo dough

For filling: Mix crumbled feta and cottage cheese thoroughly.  Add eggs one at a time and mix well.

Keep filo dough covered at all times.  Drys out fast.  Place one piece of filo on smooth surface and spray with butter Pam or brush with clear melted butter.  Place 3/4 to 1 t. of filling on one end of filo dough and fold corner over to make a triangle.  Continue folding side to side in a trigangle form.  (similar to folding a flag).  Place triangles in buttered baking pan side by side and brish tops generously with melted butter.  Bake in moderate oven, 350 until golden brown, about 25 minutes.

*Tomato Cheese Pinwheels*
4-4.5 cups all purpose flour
2 T. sugar
1 package 1/4 oz. active dry yeast
1-1/4 t. salt
3/4 cup warm tomato juice (120-130)
1/2 cup warm water
1/4 cup butter
1 egg
2 cups finely shredded sharp cheddar cheese
2 T. minced chives

In a mixing bowl, combine 1 cup flour, sugar, yeast, and salt. Add tomato juice, water and butter; beat for 2 minutes on med. speed.  Add egg and enough remaining flour to form a soft dough.  Place in greased bowl; turn once to grease top. Cover and refrigerate for 2 hours or until doubles.

Punch down.  Divinde in 1/2.  Roll each 1/2 into a 15"x12" rectangle appx 1/8 inch thick.  Cut into 3" squares.  Place 2" apart on greades baking sheet.  Make 1" slits in each corner of each square.  Bring every other corner up to center, overlapping slightly to form a pinwheel; press firmly.  Bake at 400 for 8-10 minutes.  Cool

*Cheese and Spinach Puffs*

1 (10oz.) package frozen chopped spinach
1/2 cup onion, chopped
2 eggs. slightly beaten
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
1/2 cup cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 cup blue cheese salsad dressing
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted
1/8 t. garlic powder
1 (8.5 oz.) package corn muffin mix

In saucepan, combine spinach and onion and cook according to spinach package directions.  Drain well, pressing out excess liquid.  Combine eggs, cheeses, salad dressing, butter and garlic powder.  Add spincah mixture and muffin mix.  Shape dough into one inch balls and place on baking sheet.  Bake at 350 for 10-12 minutes or until litghtly browned.  Serve warm.  Makes about 60

These can be fr ozen, and when coming from the freezer, the baking time should be 12-15 minutes.

*Pesto Cheese Blossoms by Paula Deen*
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_26192,00.html


----------



## QSis

Well, JKath, the simplest, but most expensive, thing to do is to get a variety of hard, soft and semi-soft cheeses and just make a board of them, served with a variety of crackers and maybe some different types of smoked and fresh-cooked sausages.

Alternately, an inexpensive but pain-in-the-neck idea is to make crab rangoon.  People LOVE them, and you can form them in advance, but you have to man the deep fryer at the last minute.  Maybe you can delegate the cooking to some guy who can watch the game at the same time and be happy. I make them with cream cheese, crabmeat and wonton wrappers.  I think there is minced green onion and a little Worcestershire in there, too.

Lee


----------



## luvs

Chicken Puffs

-1 c. water
-1/2 c. butter
-1 c. flour
-4 eggs
-chicken salad

Bring water and better to hard boil.Add in flour over low flame and beat till ball forms. (1 minute)beat in eggs individually.
Drop tsps. onto ungreased sheets. bake at 400 25 min. until dry and golden brown. cool and cut in half and fill with chicken salad.

spinach dip is an idea. i don't have a recipe at hand but i'm sure you could find one in just a few minutes.


----------



## Lifter

Old-Style, JKath, but very easy, try dicing fresh crispy dill pickle (discarding the seeds) and mixing with slightly warmed Cheese Whiz or equivalent, serve on fresh crusty roll halves...

Lifter


----------



## jkath

You guys rock!

(PS - the "game" isn't on TV - it's where couples play board games all night on New Year's Eve...it's a safe alternative! ...and all of our kids look forward to it all year - they get to watch their favorite movies in another room)

Thanks all - the recipes sound amazing (as usual!!!)


----------



## Lifter

JKath, if you are still following, I did a pretty good "spinach dip" recipe on this thread somewhere between 25 October and 5 November...if you like, PM me and I'll dig it out and pass it on...perennial favourite here, with pumpernikel bread and waterchestnut slices...

Lifter


----------



## Lifter

Looked and didn't see it!   Here we go again!

Spinach Dip

1 large tub sour cream (500 ml)
1 pkg dried Knorr vegetable soup mix
1 cup Miracle Whip
1 pkg frozen chopped spinach
1 can waterchestnuts, drained and chopped finely
1 onion chopped finely
1 loaf pumpernickel bread

Mix all ingredients, except bread, chill overnight.  Hollow out the bread loaf, pour in the dip.  Fashion the evacuated bread pieces to use for dipping.

While I'm here with a cookbook, a couple more...

Salmon Ball

16 oz canned red salmon (using red will give better colour than pink!)
8 oz cream cheese bar
1 Tbsp lemon juice
2 tspn grated onion
1 tsp prepared horseradish
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup chopped pecans
3 Tbsp snipped fresh parsley

Drain and flake salmon, remove skin and bones.  With cream cheese at room temperature, combine with salmon, lemon juice, onion, horseradish and salt, mixing thoroughly.  Chill.  Combine pecans and parsley.  Shape salmon mixture into a ball, roll in the parsley/nut mixture.

This can be used as a dip, and the recipe is simply and easily halved for a smaller quantity...

Or...

Stuffed Mushrooms

1 large package of cream cheese
2 Tbsp paprika
2 tbsp fine bread crumbs
2 tbsp finely chopped onion

Soften cream cheese, and combine all ingredients.  Remove stems from mushrooms, and stuff with filler mixture, place "head down" on a baking sheet.  Broil for 5 minutes.

or...

Fruit Dip
1 small pkg Philly cream cheese
1 cup sour cream
2 tbsp mayonnaise
1/4 orange juice
2 tbsp honey

Blend ingredients, adding OJ last, as too much may make dip too thin...Chill before serving, works well with grapes, melons and berries...

I'm sure you'll get some "hits" with a couple of these!

Lifter


----------



## letscook

*ham rolls*

Ham rolls
package of sliced ham
one 8oz pkg of cream cheese
horseradish  ( not sauce)
parsley 

mix together soften creamcheese with a heeping tbl. of horseradish more if you like. add a little bit of parsley for color. Then take a slice of ham and pat it with a paper towel to remove any moisture on the ham(helps to spread the cream cheese) then spread a thin layer of the mixture on the ham and roll itupfrom the long side. set aside and keep ding tillyou run out of ham. place them in the refridge and let them get cool again (1hr) and then slice them approx a Inch. and place on a platter.  I usually put a toothpick in them with a green olive . I never have any left.


----------



## letscook

*another simple one*

block of creamcheese
bottle of chili sauce
can of baby shrimp
trisket crackers.(works good for this)

place the block of cream cheese on a plate, mix together the chili cauce and shrimp pour over the
the cheese and place the crackers around it. Simple and never last long enough to worry about spoiling.


----------



## jkath

copy/paste........copy/paste........copy/paste.......

Thanks so very much!!!!

Pumpkernickle is one of my favorites....and that ham sounds awesome!


----------



## Bangbang

Yep.......Cheese Balls.....get three different ones to sample....or make your own.


----------



## SierraCook

Bumping this thread up because it is that appetizer time of the year.  I was just looking through the appetizer threads and thought some of the new folks would enjoy reading these recipes.  In fact, I am making the Bourbon Cocktail Sausages on Christmas day for my dad.  They are his favorite.


----------



## StirBlue

Black Eyed Susans

medium black olives (whole & pitted) (drained)
soft cheese (whatever kind you like with black olives)
pepperoni slices (or another colorful sliced hard sausage you like)
green bell pepper (cored, seeded) cut in long strips
toothpicks or small wooden skewers

Fill the black olives with soft cheese.  I use my finger tips to push a little cheese in each one.  

Using a toothpick or small wooden skewers, Push a green bell pepper onto the pointed end of the stick.  Place a pepperoni slice next to the pepper  (the green bell pepper should extend beyond the edges of the pepperoni to give it a leaf look).  Place the black olive cheese side up over the pepperoni slice.  Now you have a flower.  

I have a steamer insert in a microwave dish and I used it to display my flowers by putting the toothpicks/skewers through the holes far enough to secure.  

You can also use a shallow cardboard box, cover it with pretty paper and make tiny holes in a pattern of circles.  

I took a batch to a social and didn't have any to bring home.  The ones I left at home were gone when I got back.


----------



## Michelemarie

Here is a quick easy appy and I usually have all ingredients on hand:

*Sunset Dip*
1 block cream cheese-softened
1 jar salsa
1 package cheddar cheese

Spread cream cheese on plattter, pour jar of salsa over top. Empty cheese on top and spread. Microwave 2-3 minutes - serve with chips.

Brie with crackers is good and my new favorite, asparagus spears wrapped in turkey or proscuitto drizzled with olive oil and sprinkled with salt and cracked pepper -roasted in 400 degree oven for 12 minutes - yum. All quick and easy.


----------



## jabbur

Here are 3 favorites.  All can be made ahead of time.  The meatballs can be kept in a slow cooker during the event.

Meatballs

1/2c. catsup
1/4c. maple syrup
1/2 tsp dry mustard
1/4c. soy sauce
1 tsp. ground allspice
frozen meatballs
mix first 5 ingredients, add meatballs and heat to boiling
Reduce heat and keep warm

Fruit ball
4 oz cream cheese
2/3 c. crushed pineapple
6 oz. coconut
1/2 c. sour cream
4 oz. chopped cherries
2 c. chopped pecans divided
Mix all ingredients savinf 1 c. chopped nuts
form into ball and roll in remaining nuts
serve with vanilla wafers

Cheese biscuits

1 lb extra sharp cheddar cheese shredded
1 lb butter
4 1/2 c. flour
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp. cayenne pepper

Blend cheese and butter into flour and spices until smooth.  roll onto floured surface to 1/4" thick. cut with small sized cookie cutter.  Place 1/8" apart on ungreased cookie sheet.  Bake at 325 degrees for 15 mins.  

With the biscuits, I use all sorts of differnt shapes depending on the occasion.  I've used hearts for weddings, crosses for Easter, christmas trees and stars for christmas.  You can get really creative and people tend to be "wow"ed.


----------



## JGDean

*Cheese idea*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> anyone have a cheese idea that isn't sweet or tex-mex without any beer or alcohol?
> (need new year's game-night appetizers)


 
I melt velveeta with a little milk or half-n-half, a bit of butter,* cooked* diced ham or ground beef or chicken or sausage, and a little prepared horseradish or mustard horseradish to taste. I serve in a small crockpot as a dip with bread, chips, veggies. It can also be used to make a good mac w/ cheese w/ cooked macaroni.


----------



## subfuscpersona

*Gougères [French Cheese Puffs]*

I made these for my building's holiday party. They're good and not expensive. You can make them ahead; you can refrigerate the dough and bake later, or bake, refrigerate (or freeze) and reheat. I think they're best warm but mine were just room temperature and they still disappeared fast.

I used Gruyère cheese but if I made them again, I'd substitute an aged cheddar or half swiss, half cheddar for a more cheesy taste. You can use milk or water. You can make them by hand, but a sturdy mixer makes it a lot easier to beat in the eggs.

Gougeres keep, chilled in sealable plastic bags 2 days or frozen 1 week. Reheat gougeres, uncovered in a preheated 350 degree oven 10 minutes if chilled or 15 minutes if unthawed frozen

[SIZE=+2]Gougères [French Cheese Puffs][/SIZE] MAKES ABOUT 30 GOUGÈRES 
1 cup milk [can use water instead]
4 tablespoons unsalted butter (1/2 stick) [NOTE: or use salted butter and omit the following 1/4 tsp salt]
1/4 teaspoon salt
Dash cayenne pepper and/or ½ tsp dry mustard [optional]
1 cup all-purpose flour 
3 large eggs [other recipes call for 4 eggs – have one in reserve]
1/2 teaspoon paprika [optional]
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese [reserve ~ 2 TBS to sprinkle on top]
1 1/2 cups [~ 7 oz] grated Swiss cheese (Emmenthaler or Gruyère) OR Cheddar 

Combine flour and any dry spices you're using (cayenne pepper/dry mustard/paprika) in a small bowl and stir to mix.

In a medium saucepan, combine liquid, butter and salt. Turn heat to medium and bring contents to just short of a boil. Cook, stirring, until butter melts. Add flour/spice mixture all at once and cook, stirring constantly, until dough holds together in a ball, 5 minutes or less. Dough will get stiffer as you stir; keep stirring until dough is smooth. Transfer batter to a large mixing bowl or the workbowl of a mixer. 

With a wooden spoon or sturdy mixer, beat the eggs into the dough one by one, beating thoroughly after each addition.  Beat enough of the reserved beaten egg into the dough until it is shiny and just falls from he spoon, using as much egg as necessary. 

Mix in the cheese(s) just to combine into dough.

Preheat the oven to 375°. Butter cookie sheet (or line a cookie sheet with a reusable nonstick baking mat or parchment paper). Using a tablespoon, scoop out a level tablespoon of the gougère dough, and push it off the spoon onto the cookie sheet. Continue making individual gougères, spacing them about 2-inches apart on the sheet. Sprinkle a few grains of coarse salt and a little of the reserved Parmesan cheese on each gougère. Bake for about 25-30 minutes, until nicely browned and crisp. Serve lukewarm or at room temperature. 

Here's what they look like


----------



## amber

These look delicious.  Thanks for posting your recipe.


----------



## BrazenAmateur

This is a favorite appetizer of mine.  I serve them in individual dishes with a side plate of sliced chorizo and serrano ham and some pickes.


Patatas Bravas:

A classic tapa! Patatas bravas - Crisp spiced potatoes


----------



## auntdot

Mke a frittata or two.  Can be made the day before.  Serve in wedges at roon temp.

Biscuits with sliced country (or less good city) ham.

Just two ideas.


----------



## morela

This is one of my all time favorites and is great because you can prepare it the day before. If you double  this it should make enough to add to your spread.

BLT bruschetta
1 package of bacon, crispy cooked and crumbled
3-4 Roma tomatoes, seeded and chopped 
1 cup chopped leafy green lettuce
2 tablespoons chopped fresh basil leaves
1 minced clove of garlic
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground pepper
Approximately 1/3 cup olive oil
1 French bread loaf, cut in 1/4-inch slices

In medium bowl, stir together all topping ingredients (except bacon if making the day before)and set it aside. Brush olive oil on both sides of bread slices and bake on a baking sheet at 400 degrees. Bake for 7 minutes per side or until crisp and golden brown. 

Mix bacon into the lettuce mixture right before serving so that it stays crispy (I made the mistake of not doing that once)


----------



## SignoraEdie

Hummus mixed with Italian Olive Salad
(easy and cost efficient!)

I will purchase a container of hummus (either from a specialty shop like Trader Joe's or at a middle-eastern store) then fold in about 1/4 c of an Italian Olive Salad.  Chill and serve with fresh vegetables...carrots, celery, slices of red, green & yellow bell pepper, slices of cucumber.  It is refreshing and unique.  I always get comments.


----------



## lyndalou

My newest and lately a favorite is creamy gorgonzola cheese served with fig preserves or pear preserves with toasted baguettes or crackers. They are always a hit. You could substitute another blue cheese, but it should not be crumbly.


----------



## Candocook

A very cost effective appetizer with BIG wow appeal is phyllo triangles--fill with feta and spinach, walnuts and roquefort/blue cheese. They freeze well.


----------



## GotGarlic

Put a block of softened cream cheese on a plate and pour about 1-1/2 - 2 cups of jarred or homemade chutney over it. Serve with stiff crackers like Melba toast or Triscuits.


----------



## mudbug

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Put a block of softened cream cheese on a plate and pour about 1-1/2 - 2 cups of jarred or homemade chutney over it. Serve with stiff crackers like Melba toast or Triscuits.



yum yum, Garlic.  I will probably have to do this on Sunday instead of anything more complicated.  I like mine with Heinz chili sauce and crabmeat.

which reminds me, where has clive b, the Chutney King, disappeared to?


----------



## Half Baked

SignoraEdie said:
			
		

> Hummus mixed with Italian Olive Salad
> (easy and cost efficient!)
> 
> 
> I will purchase a container of hummus (either from a specialty shop like Trader Joe's or at a middle-eastern store) then fold in about 1/4 c of an Italian Olive Salad. Chill and serve with fresh vegetables...carrots, celery, slices of red, green & yellow bell pepper, slices of cucumber. It is refreshing and unique. I always get comments.


 
Boy this sounds really wonderful!


----------



## SignoraEdie

*Stuffed fresh figs*



			
				lyndalou said:
			
		

> My newest and lately a favorite is creamy gorgonzola cheese served with fig preserves or pear preserves with toasted baguettes or crackers. They are always a hit. You could substitute another blue cheese, but it should not be crumbly.


 
Reminds me of a favorite appetizer when figs are in season and you have a neighbor who is begging you to take some...wash the figs and cut them in quarters but not all the way through, so it opens like a flower. Then place a piece of gorganzola cheese in the center and wrap the entire stuffed fig with a piece of thin prosciutto. Place on a cookie sheet and bake in the oven...about 350 degrees until the prosciutto is crisp and the cheese very soft. Then stand back...these go quickly!


----------



## SignoraEdie

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> Put a block of softened cream cheese on a plate and pour about 1-1/2 - 2 cups of jarred or homemade chutney over it. Serve with stiff crackers like Melba toast or Triscuits.


 
Amazing how versatile a block of cream cheese is...or even the whipped cream cheese in a pretty bowl.  You can top it with all kinds of things.  For a summer BBQ I like to use a pineapple or mango salsa on top of it with corn chips.


----------



## larry_stewart

mashed potatoes ( on the thick side)
Large ziti ( already cooked )

Stuff the ziti with the mashed potatoes
place on baking sheet
spray with pam
bake ( i think 350F for about 10 minutes or so, id have to double check this)
and serve with sour cream, mustard, or cheese sauce to dip in

Kinda like mini potato blintzes.

simple, quick and inexpensive


----------



## BBQ Mikey

BBQ Chicken Pizza. cut pieces small. top with red onion (or red onion chutney). Serve hot or at room temp.

You also can't go wrong with mini smokies wrapped in dough. w/ ketchup/mustard.

Always nice to have fresh fruit with a creamy white and or chocolate dip. 

Wasabi Peas intrigue people, no preparation neccessary.

If you are serving wine before dinner, cheese and crackers is a must.


----------

